# how often and how do you visualize your terrain park run before doing it?



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I visualise myself falling on a rail and nail it regularly


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I start the runs but then just leave them to others to finish. Mostly because I’m not a real park rider or snowboarder. So I basically just start a bunch of stuff because I’m a skier and eventually I’ll do a ski run instead.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Mike256 said:


> I visualise myself falling on a rail and nail it regularly


LOL, that's me following my daughter, I visualise sucking on the green whistle and what that ride down the hill on a sled between two medics might feel like.


----------

